# Ищу мастера в Тольятти,Самаре.



## ZOMERR (23 Окт 2014)

Друзья подскажите пожалуйста контакты хорошего мастера по ремонту аккордеона в Тольятти,Самаре.


----------



## zoeh (28 Апр 2015)

89371700285 Михаил русаков


----------



## -step- (8 Июн 2015)

г. Жигулёвск  Сергей Васильевич Мокарев 8(848)6244055


----------



## Sergei7777777 (9 Июн 2015)

мастер- реставратор в Борисоглебске 89038508634 Сергей Алексеевич


----------

